# Glass Engraving Need Help And Tips



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

Recently started engraving and done some pretty decent stuff for not being taught but I was wondering if anyone got any tips or pointers on engraving on glass....is there a certain machine for it?any help would b greatly appreciated....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Post pictures of your work Newbie.


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

I will asap


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

what are you using? 

i use an dremmel tool and diamond bit for glass they dont last long a good way to practice is by doing simple peices and getting the image on paper tape it behind your glassand trace it basically, its not easy but its not hard either. i do all mines freehand i dont think im the best but ive done several show cars and street rides 

also try acid etch and see how that works for you google armour acid etc and see what you can do with that


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 05:50 AM~7961325
> *what are you using?
> 
> i use an dremmel tool and diamond bit for glass they dont last long a good way to practice is by doing simple peices and getting the image on paper tape it behind your glassand trace it basically, its not easy but its not hard either. i do all mines freehand i dont think im the best but ive done several show cars and street rides
> ...


stop talking Slo and post some damn pictures !!!! you been on here long enough to know that !!!! :twak:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*
its blurry because its difficult to take pictures of glass due to the reflection...*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Regal King, *wimone*, red_ghost


this is the guy you wanna talk to when it comes down to etching !!!!


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

Well there some work iv done nuttin good just practice guess regal king put some pics for me....


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

Tip I'm using to engrave








Machine I'm using


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

next time you post pictures try and resize them.....  ( :uh: )


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@May 23 2007, 01:11 PM~7963464
> *Tip I'm using to engrave
> *


na dont use that..dont recomend it at all


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 23 2007, 10:48 AM~7962497
> *stop talking Slo and post some damn pictures !!!! you been on here long enough to know that !!!! :twak:
> *


stfu pendejo ive posted them before and besides im at work ill see whats up when i get home.


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

I need a pic of wat the tip looks lik that I need and I used this tip to do the etching in the pics above...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 23 2007, 12:57 PM~7963808
> *stfu pendejo ive posted them before and besides im at work ill see whats up when i get home.
> 
> *


no mames guey :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

Anybody got anything for me?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 23 2007, 03:15 PM~7964461
> *no mames guey  :biggrin:
> *


pare el baboso!  











ill look for more later


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

if ya cant tell its the scarface mono done with etching acid.

i gotta find other work ive done and scan pics


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

i cant see it bro but thanks for posting some work up but i just dont see it?


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

HERES MY SHIT NO DRUMMEL NO CRAFTSTORE LIQUIDS THE REAL DEAL
















































































































































EL~FUCKO CLEVELAND OHIO~


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

OHH YEHA THAT AZTECA SHITS NICE "BROWN PRIDE" SON~!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

That shits clean yea real deal is nice but I wanna do my own stuff lik put that pride and own work into my car you knw but hey that looks clean tho....


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

But aye bro how does that liquid or acid engraving work?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@May 24 2007, 12:15 AM~7967978
> *But aye bro how does that liquid or acid engraving work?
> *


justr pour the acid paste over your glass and have the areas taped off where you dont want any


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@May 23 2007, 11:39 PM~7967852
> *HERES MY SHIT NO DRUMMEL NO CRAFTSTORE LIQUIDS THE REAL DEAL
> *



reagrdless of what technique you use its real, dremel, acid etc, or sand blast. witch i do all theree. some can only do one or are only good on some . either way its still etching . only thing i use the sand blast etch is for when the artwork calls for shading.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

WHAT U MEAN I DO ALL MY ONE WORK ALL MY ART UNLESS SOMEONE WANTS TRADITIONAL ICONS"(PRAYING HANDS) YEAH I DO ALL MY OWN WORK I DONO WHAT YA MEAN? I JUST HATE LIQUID SCRIBING IS COOL WITH THE DRUMEL LIQUID LOOKS POOPY LIKE A FAKE STICKER     :biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

*OWN** :cheesy:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

LIQUID LOOKS GENERIC ALL I THINK OF IS CRAFTSTORES LIKE PAT CATANS AND MICHAELS~ SOCCORMOMS SIT AROUND AND DOING IT ON THEIR MINIVANS~
HAHA IM SURE THERES SOME DICENT LIQUID WINDOWS OUT THERE BUT WHY WASTE A WINDOW,,,      I DONO THATS WHAT I THINK OF WHEN I SEE THAT SHIT KEEP THE LIQUID ACID TO THE GRAFF BOMBERS~!!!
LETS SEE SOME MORE SB AND SCRIBING~


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@May 24 2007, 06:40 AM~7968568
> *WHAT U MEAN I DO ALL MY ONE WORK ALL MY ART UNLESS SOMEONE WANTS TRADITIONAL ICONS"(PRAYING HANDS) YEAH I DO ALL MY OWN WORK I DONO WHAT YA MEAN? I JUST HATE LIQUID SCRIBING IS COOL WITH THE DRUMEL LIQUID LOOKS POOPY LIKE A FAKE STICKER         :biggrin:
> *


huh?

never said you did not do your own work dono what the hell you talking bout bro.

and its all etching no mater what its done with. even if it does look like poopie :ugh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB+May 24 2007, 06:47 AM~7968585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

WHO DECIDES WHAT IS REAL? ART WORK IS ART WORK NO MATTER WHAT TOOLS YOU USE. AND DIFFERENT PEOPLE HAVE DIFFERENT PERSPECTIVES ON WHAT THEY LIKE. I THINK ALOT OF WHAT I HAVE SEEN HERE IS PRETTY COOL, BUT WHEN I READ WHAT PEOPLE ARE WRITING IT DOESNT MATCH THE PICS. I KNOW I AINT THE BEST PUT I ENJOY WHAT I DO AND I MAKE ALOT OF PEOPLE HAPPY. MUCH RESPECT.


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

my fault i was confused i thought the praying hands and all that where machine shop made my bad my mistake no need to down talk other peoples forms of etching bro...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@May 24 2007, 11:17 AM~7970000
> *WHO DECIDES WHAT IS REAL? ART WORK IS ART WORK NO MATTER WHAT TOOLS YOU USE. AND DIFFERENT PEOPLE HAVE DIFFERENT PERSPECTIVES ON WHAT THEY LIKE. I THINK ALOT OF WHAT I HAVE SEEN HERE IS PRETTY COOL, BUT WHEN I READ WHAT PEOPLE ARE WRITING IT DOESNT MATCH THE PICS. I KNOW I AINT THE BEST PUT I ENJOY WHAT I DO AND I MAKE ALOT OF PEOPLE HAPPY. MUCH RESPECT.
> 
> *


well put. shame there are so many close minded people that dont have an artists eye


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea exactly not everyone can get down doing the same ways diffrent people got diffrent ways of expressing it and can work confortable doing it a certain way....I got clear work of wat iv done ima post then later when I get home...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@May 24 2007, 02:26 PM~7971258
> *Yea exactly not everyone can get down doing the same ways diffrent people got diffrent ways of expressing it and can work confortable doing it a certain way....I got clear work of wat iv done ima post then later when I get home...
> *


and you plan to use what to do your etching with ?


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

@ this moment I just got the machine I posted but I wanted to see how wat regal mobb was doing worked how we did it to try something new but he didn't answer my pm but I also want to try your acid way but I really don't understand can u post pics of the process.... :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

here are the pics below!!!


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

OMG HYSTERICAL,,, I WASNT PUTTIN ANYONES SHIT DOWN ALL IM SAYIN IS I HATE LIQUID SHIT ITS SOLID AND LOOKS LIKE A STICKER I ALSO STATED THAT IM SURE IF ITS DONE RIGHT IT COULD LOOK GOOD... "JUST MY OPINION" THATS ALL ..I TOLD HOMIE HIS AZTECA DRUMEL SCRIBING LOOKED SLIKK "KEEP IT UP BRO,POST MORE AZTECA SHIT" ,, THAT FACE WITH THE FEATHERS IS FUCKIN HOTTT WHATS IT ON?,,,


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@May 24 2007, 02:26 PM~7971621
> *@ this moment I just got the machine I posted but I wanted to see how wat regal mobb was doing worked how we did it to try something new but he didn't answer my pm but I also want to try your acid way but I really don't understand can u post pics of the process.... :biggrin:
> *


OHH SORRY I PEEPD THAT PM AT WORK AND DIDNT HAVE TIME TO REPLY I USE A SANDBLASTER ITS SOME LOOT TO GET A SETUP LIKE A G OR MORE NEW... FOR A GOOD SETUP USED YA CAN HUSTEL IF YA KNOW THE RIGHT PEOPLE,,, POST MORE AZTECA SHIT MANG,,,,,,,


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

All that work is on the same glass think it's a passenger side to a 66 impala.....yea that's my favorite the skull with the aztec shield over it's head and the pattern behind it.....well from wat I see people saying iv been using the wrong tip and maybe machine but I managed to get a lil decent work out of it the pictures I posted are all the practice iv gotten and I thinks iv aight foe just picken it up and doing those pieces I got a couple more pics I'll post more pics latter.....but thanks homie


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone got pic of engraving they did thenselves.........?


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

I DID ALL MY SANDBLASTING MYSELF BUT LATER TODAY ILL DO YALL UP SOME DRUMEL WORKS,,,, FOR A FIRST TRY NEVER DID IT BEFORE,,,,


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

Koo bro looking foward ² seeing it...


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

There so many people on here someones got ² have something...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@May 26 2007, 09:50 AM~7982923
> *I DID ALL MY SANDBLASTING MYSELF BUT LATER TODAY ILL DO YALL UP SOME DRUMEL WORKS,,,, FOR A FIRST TRY NEVER DID IT BEFORE,,,,
> *


CAN YOU EXPLAIN EXACTLY HOW THE SANDBLASTING STYLE OF ENGRAVING WORKS BRO? THANKS


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

KaLiRiDeR

This youngster gets down with engraving....


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

wassup with those pics regal mobb?


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaLiRiDeR_@Jun 1 2007, 09:02 PM~8026311
> *wassup with those pics regal mobb?
> *


I BEEN WORKIN LIKE CRAZY JUST MOVED LAST MONTH SO SPENT ALL WEEK AND WEEKEND ESPICALLY ORGANIZING ILL COME THROUGH VERY SOON HOPEFULLY THIS WEEK SOMETIME~


----------



## dittylopez (Mar 19, 2006)

Where can you find that acid stuff?


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dittylopez_@Jun 6 2007, 06:40 PM~8055897
> *Where can you find that acid stuff?
> *


ANY SOCCORMOM CRAFT STORE~!
FUCK THAT CRAP~! :uh:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

Aight koo hope seeing them soon bro I did a lil something u knw I want to get good so impracticing but I'll post a pic of it a lil later....let see methods and work people?


----------



## dittylopez (Mar 19, 2006)

I was thinking about having someone hook up my tops up with some engraving cause I don't think I can do it myself, I just don't wanna worry bout doing it myself. Has anyone ever seen this? Post some pics if you have any! Thanks.


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

can acid etchin be used on acrylic mirror??


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Jun 8 2007, 07:26 PM~8069130
> *can acid etchin be used on acrylic mirror??
> *


:dunno:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Jun 8 2007, 07:26 PM~8069130
> *can acid etchin be used on acrylic mirror??
> *


NOPE GLASS ONLY


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

you may want to try one of those stone type of grinding tip as they give a softer line than the hard pointed metal ones and makes the etching look a tiny bit less 'scratchy', try doing your design with the stone tip and then adding small precision details with the metal/diamond sharp tip.

i did some many many years ago when i was into aircooled VW's, been really keen to get on my regal withit, but would like some 'new' replacement glass to play with in case i dont like the results !


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jun 18 2007, 05:06 AM~8125453
> *you may want to try one of those stone type of grinding tip as they give a softer line than the hard pointed metal ones and makes the etching look a tiny bit less 'scratchy', try doing your design with the stone tip and then adding small precision  details with the metal/diamond sharp tip.
> 
> i did some many many years ago when i was into aircooled VW's, been really keen to get on my regal withit, but would like some 'new' replacement glass to play with in case i dont like the results !
> *


Thanks bro post pics or your work!


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

i'll see if i have any pics of my old bug lying around?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: intresting.


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

ANYONE!!!!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

I HAVE TO GET A TIP I DONT HAVE ONE JUST MY DRUMMEL I JUST MOVED AND THOUGHT IT WAS WITH ALL MY OTHER TOOLS
ILL POST TOMORROW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

KOO!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

a lil sneak peak of something that will be out soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jul 9 2007, 12:42 PM~8266946
> *a lil sneak peak of something that will be out soon!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Wow u are the man wim.....


Wat do you use I really wanna lear how to do this good I'll post up more pics of wat iv done and let me knw wat you think if that's koo....


----------

